# Sway Bar End Link Recommendations



## EM23 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok, I just ordered the Eibach prokit for my 2012 Eco. Hoping for decreased wheel well gap and a little better performance while cornering. I'm looking to upgrade my front sway bar links from the stock plastic ones. Any recommendations? A friend of mine has a Sonic and suggested Moog but I can't find them, thinking they don't make them for the Cruze. Any help appreciated.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a set of Whiteline adjustable endlinks for the Cruze. Let me know if you're interested to get them. They're brand new as I haven't needed them as my BC coilovers already come with shorter metal endlinks.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree, the ISM/whiteline ones are great. I have a lightly used set in the classifides


----------



## EM23 (Jun 14, 2013)

Interested in both, Message me the details if you want and I'll let you know


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

lol Should have bought my ksports, them come with adjustable endlinks and youll be able to lower your car to any desired level.But yes endlink are great when there tight makes the front feel soild and tight.


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

end links still available?


----------

